# Some news about bees in Manitoba



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/beekeepers-recovering-from-hive-dive-218798071.html

*Beekeepers recovering from hive dive*



> After a long winter and a cold spring, Manitoba's beekeeping industry is recovering from a sharp sting.
> 
> Manitoba beekeepers suffered the largest average colony loss on record of 46.4 per cent, provincial data show, but some beekeepers have been able to achieve some regeneration in their colonies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Honey Bees around here are a rare site. Last year I saw 1 small(about 1/2 the size of a soccer ball) swarm on one of my peach trees and I showed it to my DD's telling them that it may be the last time they would ever see one.

Even seeing a bee flying around flowers here is a rare site, I remember tossing out watermelon rinds in the summer and seeing bees so thick around them that it you'd think they would never end, now I'd even welcome "Africanized Killer Bees" in the area. 

"Zip Code Honey" has almost completely disappeared from the area and if you can find it, you can hardly afford to buy it.


----------

